# Motorhome friendly sites in the Hebrides (Western Isles)



## 100084 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi, we are considering travelling to the western isles soon but I'm struggling to find any sites on South Uist.

We are going to Barra first (and we're OK for there) then travel to South Uist and on up to Lewis and eventually back over to the mainland at Ullapool.

The only site coming up on the web is in Lewis just outside Stornaway which is at the end of our journey.

I had hoped to spend a few days on Uist and Benbecula but there seems to be nothing there and with 4 of us in the van I dont want to risk wild camping for 3 or 4 nights in case I cant get water etc.

Anyone been up here and found a solution already?

cheers


----------

